# Help no start 97 altima



## slordaz (Apr 11, 2015)

97 Altima Se 4 cyl
the issue started with a really heavy rain storm last fall after it dried out it started fine until next really bad rain storm hit, seemed to be a little more sluggish and eventually started. Third time it rained really hard it would not start so it sat all winter. Mechanic was unable to get it to start and said it needed a new engine.

The car did not use oil, did not overheat at all since I bought it, also did not flinch even on very steep up hill highways. put Lucas in every other tank.

towed it back home and started running through things myself,checked all fuses, removed some moisture from relay box on passenger side, changed the distributor cap that had a crack in it, inside looked good but there is something connected on the outside towards the front bumper that has some rust on it not sure what it is, so also replaced the rotor at same time. Now car would crank but not try to fire, did smell like it was loaded on gas though. Pulled the plugs to check them and replaced them, the air and fuel filter, Battery. 

now car cranks and tries to fire 1 time then you have to wait 2 days before trying again. got an OBDII scan tool and has 1 code stored P0325 with same code pending with just the ignition key on engine not running.


----------



## slordaz (Apr 11, 2015)

*continuation of info*

this was not a Nissan mechanic, and no they did not pull codes from the computer as there was no check engine light on. he did say when trying to start it the starter was pulling about 180 and compression on the cylinders was 40, but didn't elaborate on if that was normal or the starter was getting ready to go

Any help would be greatly appreciated, love the car and don't want to have to get rid of it


----------



## Mealticket (Jun 22, 2015)

I would invest in an inexpensive compression tester and confirm the compression myself before condemning it. Also a basic test for spark would be a good idea; respond back if you need pointers on that or just Google it,

MT


----------



## slordaz (Apr 11, 2015)

I know it's a good car don't overheat or use oil between changes, and I am a female not stupid like those mechanics thought, problem started when there was a heavy rain and each time it did it got harder to get it to start, that tells me something is somehow getting wet even parked, already changed the cap and rotor, plugs and wires, fuel filter and the battery


----------

